# Möchte gerne geworben werden



## cldfsh (16. November 2013)

Hey,
es wird wieder kälter und WOD wurde angekündigt. Da hat mich die Lust gepackt, wieder anzufangen. Dies würde ich gerne auf einem neuen Account und damit es mit dem LvLn nicht ewig dauert, möchte ich gern geworben werden.

Stattfinden würde das Ganze dann auf dem Server Blackhand(PvE), aufseiten der Horde. Will dann auch 3-5 Charaktere auf 85 hochlvln, je nachdem wie zeitaufwendig sich dann letzten Endes herausstellt. Ich bitte daher um Leute, die auch Interesse daran haben mehrere Charaktere auf diesem Realm hochzuziehen.
Stelle mir das dann so vor, dass wir ab LvL 15 direkt Dungeons grinden und würde dort auch gerne Heiler spielen. Um lange Wartezeiten zu vermeiden, wäre es am besten ihr würdet Tank spielen, wenn möglich.

Ich werde mir die BC (MOP erst nächsten Monat, da sollte es gute Sales geben) selber holen. Ihr müsst also nichts bezahlen. Gametime hole ich mir dann, wenn ihr aktiv mit lvlt. Ich möchte einfach nicht geworben und dann linksliegen gelassen werden. Dann würde mich lieber auf einem neuen Account werben lassen und von vorne beginnen.

Über Startgold und Taschen würde ich mich auch freuen. Ist aber auch kein muss, falls ihr keine Charaktere auf diesem Realm habt und von vorne anfangen wollt. Wir würden dann einfach beide von 0 starten, was ja auch ganz witzig sein kann .

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. Dankeschön im Voraus.


----------



## Hyromymus (21. November 2013)

Hast ne pn von mir


----------



## Hyromymus (21. November 2013)

Hast ne pn von mir


----------

